# use Tivo to do manual recording after closing account



## barkga (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Not sure if this is the right forum. If it is not...please tell me where should i post this question.

My question is: I have recently closed my tivo account. But i would still like to use my tivo box to record the shows "manually"....like manually setting the channel and time of the shows that i want to record. Is it possible? I have a Tivo Series 2.

Thanks,
barkag


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Depends.

Series 1, yes
Series 2, no
Series 3, no

robomeister


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

S2 DVD units can, can't they?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

S2 Dvd tivos usually come standard with tivo basic. My sd-h400 can still record without a sub, I just get only 3 days worth of guide info and I can't use season pass features or MRV without a sub. All other S2 units need a sub for any recording features.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If they are Pioneer or Toshiba, yes. Humax, no, they need subbed.

And not all series 1s, later Sonys fall under the Series 2 rules. All Philips do allow manual recording without a sub.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I have heard of one person who has a deactivated AT&T Series 2 box that still can, more than 90 days since cancellation.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

jlb said:


> I have heard of one person who has a deactivated AT&T Series 2 box that still can, more than 90 days since cancellation.


That does happen, but is not supposed to, and there is no way to "make" it happen, at least that can be discussed here.


----------

